# Something About SHILOH



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

This little boy is really on my mind. The look in his eyes is so heartbreaking. As though he's in a far away place. I know many of us have been touched by this little guys story. I just pray, hope that he feels all of the love that we are sending him. I so want to see some spunky, mischievous Maltese spirit from him. 

May the people that are responsible for this horrible act get what they deserve.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I woke up thinking about him! I looked at my four playful happy dogs, and thought that is how Shiloh should be! I'm praying that he pulls through and finds that happiness and lots of love!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ya I keep thinking about that tiny little face looking so defeated. I also have the habit of thinking when I see something like that, " what if the situation was different and Pipper was that little guy". It just breaks my heart.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Amen. Karma kick in please!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't look at the picture of him again:smcry: it's to much for me, I want him, my arms are empty, I use to hold Miss Bow and rock her and sing to her, and spend hours feeding her, she would put her little face on my breast, I so miss giving that kind of love.
Matilda hates to be held unless it's on her terms, Matilda is my heart dog, I just wish she loved to cuddle. I know that little Shiloh needs someone to spend lots of time with him, he will need to heal physically and mentally, before he can trust again, he's just got to want to live so he can have a life full of love. I hate to let myself think of what he has been through:smcry:
I will never understand how someone can be so evil, they will get their just reward one day.
I just keep praying, last night I could just imagine angels all around little Shiloh, and one holding him close


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I too keep thinking about Shiloh and sending prayers for him. Can't get him out of my mind. What horrible, evil people to do something like this to such an innocent, trusting, loving soul.

Paula -- I feel sad for you. I know how much you miss Miss Bow. I swear that Matilda and Lacie are twins. Lacie is the same what about the cuddles.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish I could take Shiloh!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am glad to say that a photo I saw of Shiloh taken last night did look quite a bit better. :thumbsup: He's still a very weak boy and I think it will be slow but he is starting to come around. He's just found a place in so many of our hearts. :wub: Please also think about donating to AMAR to help them with these huge medical bills and others like him. Here's the link. American Maltese Association Rescue Share on FB too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would LOVE to see another picture of Shiloh, I'm not on face book:blush: if there is away to post his picture I hope someone does
praying to little Shiloh:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shiloh's latest picture on FB from today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Bless his little heart and praying for him go get better and find a forever home. He does look better than his first pictures though which is encouraging.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

His eyes do not look so hopeless.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's looking better:wub: Thank you Lynn for his picture, I have fallen in love with that little guy:heart::smootch: one day at a time little Shiloh,rayer::smootch: Lorin and I are praying he gets stronger and soon will be able to stand and walk
Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it's good that he seems to enjoy snuggling with his foster mom. Maybe if he learns to trust and knows that he is loved, he will WANT to improve. I know we are all praying for him.


----------

